# Should I think anything of it?



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Sooo, Chesney was napping in the sunshine on the patio... and Grissom literally walked up and lifted a leg on her, and peed on her. 
The only other time he's been a "marker" is when my husband's mom's dog comes over and marks the whole yard up, Grissom will follow him and remark it. 
...Should I think anything of it?


Haha, I flipping love my dogs.:biggrin:

*ETA*: I wasn't sure where to put this, but since it's behavior related, I thought it went best here. Mods feel free to move it?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Nah...I wouldn't. Our foster Hendrix peed on Bailey just a few days ago. She went outside to go pee and he just walked up to her and lifted a leg...its like..."Couldn't you at least wait til I'm done before you mark over me???" And it sucks because I can't give Miss B a bath for another couple weeks because of her injury!!! ARRRR!!! Stupid boy dogs and their dumb marking behavior LOL :tongue:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, him and Champ have peed on eachother before, trying to mark the same spot at the same time. Stupid boys.
I was just suprised because
1. he never goes on the patio. ever. (and thank goodness Annie got over that too!) and 
2. she was sleeping. 

I saw him do it out of an upstairs window, he lifted his leg on her body, and I yelled his name from the window, he looked around confused, and finished on her face. Poor girl!!!:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

LOL....*points a finger* "Grissom! Knock that behavior off young man!!!"


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Bahaha that's hilarious! I love that she just laid there and took it from him! I'm no expert in the department, maybe RFD has some thoughts on the matter?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Bahaha that's hilarious! I love that she just laid there and took it from him! I'm no expert in the department, maybe RFD has some thoughts on the matter?


haha, it didn't wake her up. She was PASSED OUT. She's still a baby, so she's not sleeping much, but when she does, she sleeps like a rock. it's great!


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Ok..that just gave me a good laugh! Great description of the situation. When our little foster Corgi first arrived and he tried to lay on Jody's bed, Jody growled/snapped at the Corgi. I distracted the both of them and took the puppy outside, when I came back Jody,a girl, was squatting and peeing on the little corner of her bed..on the carpet. This is our GSD who has never had an accident...ever. She was purposefully marking what she thought was hers. 

How is Chesney this morning after the Panacur?


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Awwww...Grissom's claiming Chesney. So cute. :biggrin: lol


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Both my boy dogs squat! I consider myself lucky!:tongue:


----------

